# You never know...who's in the O.R.!



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Greetings! And welcome to the low-down on Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR by Barbara Ebel MD; a romantic suspense, or light mystery about a rising neurosurgeon's downfall. And since I'm a doc, I use credible medicine in the background to my story lines (very user friendly). So here is the synopsis and some blurbs from the back cover of the paperback ...... AND the Kindle store price is $3.95. Throw me some questions if you'd like!

*Operation Neurosurgeon*
_You never know &#8230; who's in the OR_

by Barbara Ebel MD​
Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice. 
Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Sample reviews:

_ "Novelist Barbara Ebel's meticulous and knowledgeable accuracy in background details makes for an especially riveting read from the first page to the last."_
Micah Andrew, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review

_"Very well written and engagingly executed with the reader's interest piqued at every turn of the story. It is refreshing to read a novel by a physician who treats medical matters in the storyline with credibility."_
M. Saleem Seyal, MD, Reviewer
Louisville Medicine

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZUY5QW

Thanks everyone and enjoy!

"Doctor Barbara"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Barbara, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Barbara!

Nice to see you on the Kindleboards!  

Vicki


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Greetings everyone!

This is a PRICE ALERT in celebration of publishing my new novel "Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ..." for $2.99 on the Kindle.

For a limited time, I have reduced the price of my novel "Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR" to $0.99.

Operation Neurosurgeon was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 last month with Red Adept Reviews - 5 Stars for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for Plot.

Hope you take a peek and enjoy! (260 page paperback, approx. 76,000 words). Here's the synopsis:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Good morning everyone.

Summer is soon to be over and I hope everyone has been enjoying their Kindle as well as what's on it!  Indies continue to make a splash in the book industry, both good and bad.  Lots of folks are lamenting the closures of their favorite book stores.  Yet, weren't there too many middle men in the selling of books and so little for the author in the process?  When I first published, I saw my first book priced almost $25 by the time it got to Amazon (with hardly a dollar of that going to me).  I don't know about you, but I don't want to part with $25 for a paperback!  Now I can make the same dollar by publishing an ebook and who wins?  

The reader scores because what may have taken me three years to write and polish (and I aim for an excellent product) they can purchase for the price of a small cappuccino.  Not only am I a content author but I am a very happy reader as well.  (Not to say I don't occasionally miss the stroll through my neighborhood bookstore where I could get that cup of coffee and also buy artsy writing journals).

I will be closing the reduced price of Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR this weekend and putting it back to $2.99.  That's still a bargain, folks.  I'll add another review or two and get back to work ..... writing.  And also, don't be fooled by the medical overtures, medicine goes into the background of my plots, but my characters and my plots take center stage.  This is about a regular family, and a regular working man who trained to become a neurosurgeon, and he got conned just like anyone else (well, maybe not everyone!).

    “Novelist Barbara Ebel’s meticulous and knowledgeable accuracy in background details makes for an especially riveting read from the first page to the last.”
Micah Andrew, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review

      “Very well written and engagingly executed with the reader’s interest piqued at every turn of the story. It is refreshing to read a novel by a physician who treats medical matters in the storyline with credibility.”
M. Saleem Seyal, MD, Reviewer
Louisville Medicine


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Good morning. Hope everyone is safe on the east coast and boarding up for the Hurricane if she's getting close.

I'm just poking in while working on another book, just to leave a sample of Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know who's in the OR.  It's the beginning of Chapter 4 when we get a view of what's going on with the lady with the aqua eyes and velvet voice who Doctor Danny will meet soon enough.
Enjoy!

    The salon was wedged between two posh women boutiques. The chatter inside diminished as personnel snapped down bulky dryers and stashed away rinse colors in plastic bottles. The last hairdresser with a client combed and snipped the parched hair of a customer in her chair, the wife of a prestigious partner of a major law firm in Elvis’s hometown. 
    “You have the longest legs, my drape isn’t doing your cream silk pants any justice,” the hairdresser said. “Here.” She placed another cloth over the woman’s knees.
    “Thank you darlin. I’ll be shedding them soon enough. I’m donning my most recent holiday splurge for tonight. And if my husband asks me about the gown’s price, I’ll just tell him it’s one of his Christmas presents to me.” She laughed over her shoulder. “That works for everything this time of year.”
    The younger woman combed her client’s hair forward around her face, scrutinizing for any unevenly cut areas. “Mrs. Rose, in retrospect, what would you do differently? Regarding men, that is?” 
    “First off, you’ve used the correct term. Never stop with one.” 
    The hairdresser squirted a creamy product in her palms and massaged it into the woman’s hair, creating a silky sheen. 
    The older married woman didn’t offer any more advice. “Are you still taking that course you told me about?” She spied the study guide on the hairdresser’s busy counter. 
    “I am. I take it online. It’s so easy and it’s only for twelve months. I sit for the certified surgical technician test in a few months.”
    “Wow. There’s good money in medicine.”
    “Not as a tech.”
    “You’re not after lawyers, then, are you?”
    The young woman smiled.  
    “Smart girl. You strap on one of those masks they wear and you’ll knock them male surgeons dead with those eyes.”
    “Thank you for the kind words, Mrs. Rose. And enjoy your holidays.” 
    Mrs. Rose squeezed a twenty-dollar tip into the woman’s hand, paid the bill at the front register and left. The beautician swept her space. The salon was quiet and almost empty. 
    The co-owner left the cash drawer open and pulled the window blinds. The pretty twenty-four year old picked up her study guide and gathered her purse from the bottom drawer of the front desk. With her eyes fixed on the inattentive co-owner, her hand smoothly slid a fifty-dollar bill from the register into her blouse pocket. 
________


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Good evening. I just put together a snippet for another source, so would like to share. This is from *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*:

Due to his conniving OR nurse, Doctor Danny was evicted from his rental apartment but the landlord let him back in to get his personal belongings:

Danny had worked up a sweat, so he unzipped his jacket and draped it near the phone. He leafed through the mail pile before dropping it into the box. He opened the Valley View and law firm letters. He should have opened them days ago. He now had more attorneys after him than the number of French style green beans in a sixteen ounce can.

Danny stood straight. Something triggered a curious thought. His leather burgundy case, it didn't seem right. What was it?

He darted a glance to the keeper of his endeared items, a sinking feeling welling up from his gut. He inched his hand over, put his palm on top, and pressed.

Danny's words came hesitantly, "Has anyone been in here before or after the apartment was re-keyed?"

"Just me. To evaluate for dog mischief, or owner damage. The place looked like you left me with no trouble. But still, don't expect that security deposit."

Danny discontinued listening to him. He was worried about someone else, not him. But first, he picked up Albert Einstein's book and Melissa's bracelet holder and opened the flap. It was as empty as a strewn red neck beer can.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Just about the time you're thinking Doctor Danny's life is getting boring, his new OR nurse is not what she seems. Here's the synopsis for this romantic suspense, *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*.

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

"In Operation Neurosurgeon," novelist Barbara Ebel brings a very special expertise to her writing because of her 'day job' is being a board certified anesthesiologist. The result is a meticulous and knowledgeable accuracy in background details making for an especially riveting read from first page to last.

Neurosurgeon Danny Tilson's medical expertise wasn't enough to keep his beloved daughter from dying from complications associated with her asthma. This family tragedy is compounded when he becomes the target of a seductress. The affair shatters his life further as he leaves his job and family and becomes a vagrant to avoid the lawyers and their lawsuits. The only thing remaining is to deal with the evil woman who preyed upon him in his grief and led to ruin.

"Operation Neurosurgeon" is a highly recommended addition to personal reading lists and community library contemporary fiction collections.

Micah Andrew
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*. Romantic suspense with a new twist on infidelity and a loveable roguish retriever who compounds Doctor Danny's problems. http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What befalls a rising neurosurgeon? Doctor Danny's OR nurse is not what she seems.

A modern romantic suspense, *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*, will take you through the major cities and backwoods of Tennessee with a surgeon, a paramedic, and a dog looking for a conniving woman who left in a hurry.

~ 74,000 words; $2.99.

Link through book cover below. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - 5 Stars for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for Plot. http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Hope you take a peek at this unusual romantic suspense and enjoy! (260 page paperback, approx. 76,000 words). Here's the synopsis:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - 5 Stars for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for Plot. http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Can a successful doctor, one who scoops parasitic masses and embedded nails out of patients' brains, save his own daughter's life? Even Danny Tilson's neurosurgical skills, his paramedic best friend, and his secure, stable family life cannot prevent Danny's asthmatic daughter from suddenly dying.

While reeling from this first tragedy, Danny falls prey to an alluring and calculating seductress who has wheedled her way into his OR though deceit and trickery, and to her Chesapeake Bay Retriever, who is all innocence to her conniving. Vulnerable and shaken, Danny makes all the wrong choices for the love of this aqua eyed lady.

Danny's torrid affair conjurs up a gaggle of Tennessee attorneys who pursue him as he turns vagrant with the roguish retriever. But in the backwoods of Tennessee? The plot thickens to payback the woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR :

Red Adept Reviews: the Critical, In-Depth eBook reviewer gave Operation Neurosurgeon an Overall Review of 4 ½ STARS (out of 5), Plot/Storyline 4 ¾ STARS, and Characters a perfect 5 STARS.

A modern romantic suspense to curl up with over the holidays - Doctor Danny's OR nurse is not what she seems!

Link in first book cover....


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR *was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - 5 Stars for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for Plot. This is a modern romantic suspense - 260 page paperback, approx. 76,000 words. Here's the synopsis:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Link in first book cover, signature line.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What befalls a rising neurosurgeon? Doctor Danny's OR nurse is not what she seems!

An esteemed neurosurgeon, his paramedic best friend, and a roguish retriever go in search of the woman who left in a hurry. Let the antics begin!

A romantic suspense ~ 74,000 novel: *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR.*

Link: first cover, signature:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"Novelist Barbara Ebel's meticulous and knowledgeable accuracy in background details makes for an especially riveting read from the first page to the last." *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*. http://amzn.to/dwy9S1
Micah Andrew, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review

"Very well written and engagingly executed with the reader's interest piqued at every turn of the story. It is refreshing to read a novel by a physician who treats medical matters in the storyline with credibility."
M. Saleem Seyal, MD, Reviewer
Louisville Medicine

Red Adept Reviews:
"Overall review: 4 1/2 STARS" - out of 5 stars

"Plot/Storyline: 4/3/4 STARS"
"Operation Neurosurgeon was a marvelous story about the rise and fall of a fictional neurosurgeon in Nashville, Tennessee. It was really two stories in one....
Operation Neurosurgery was a cautionary tale of how one man's momentary lapse in judgment led to his downfall and the devastating effects on his family. Danny Tilson was a good man and a good doctor, but, as his attorney told him later, 'A man's downfall comes from his crotch.'"

"The ending of the story was well done and was very satisfying. Instead of everything going to hell for Danny, there was at least some ray of hope for him at the end."

"Characters: 5 STARS"
One of my favorite characters was Dakota, a Chesapeake Retriever who had a personality of his own. He was the kind of dog that any dog-lover would love to have - most of the time!"

Red Adept Reviews - Critical, In-Depth eBook Reviews
by Jim Chambers


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*"Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR"* http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Please drop by my website for more, and also, on the second page is info on my book for healthy living after 50. Although I am an M.D., the book is written in a user-friendly and motivational style with refreshing ideas. The book is free today to get everyone in the mood to stick to their New Year's resolutions! http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*"Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR"* http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

What happens to the iconic public figure, prominent attorney, or esteemed physician once his extra-marital affair is discovered? Life may get as ironic, tragic, and slapstick as Doctor Danny Tilson's. From the seriousness of the OR to the skullduggery taking place in the Tennessee woods, the antics roll with this rising neurosurgeon's downfall, his paramedic best friend, a salacious nurse, and a roguish retriever.

After the sudden, preventable death of his oldest daughter, Danny Tilson is vulnerable and shaken. It is then during the most astounding case of his neurosurgical career, delicately removing a brain cyst filled with parasites, that an alluring woman with a velvet voice begins her seduction. Not only does Doctor Danny put his home life in jeopardy for the love of this aqua-eyed nurse, but he risks his entire career and a treasured inheritance.

Can Danny's life get any worse after his mistress disappears, he inherits her left-behind dog, and his family heirloom turns up missing? The plot thickens as divorce, malpractice, and real estate lawyers pursue the once-dedicated surgeon. After a homeless night with his new canine companion, a scheme develops in the backwoods of Tennessee and the cat-and mouse hunt begins &#8230; to payback the calculating woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*"Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR"* http://amzn.to/dwy9S1
(A perfect 5 STAR rating out of 5 for characters from Red Adept Reviews).

What happens to the iconic public figure, prominent attorney, or esteemed physician once his extra-marital affair is discovered? Life may get as ironic, tragic, and slapstick as Doctor Danny Tilson's. From the seriousness of the OR to the skullduggery taking place in the Tennessee woods, the antics roll with this rising neurosurgeon's downfall, his paramedic best friend, a salacious nurse, and a roguish retriever.

After the sudden, preventable death of his oldest daughter, Danny Tilson is vulnerable and shaken. It is then during the most astounding case of his neurosurgical career, delicately removing a brain cyst filled with parasites, that an alluring woman with a velvet voice begins her seduction. Not only does Doctor Danny put his home life in jeopardy for the love of this aqua-eyed nurse, but he risks his entire career and a treasured inheritance.

Can Danny's life get any worse after his mistress disappears, he inherits her left-behind dog, and his family heirloom turns up missing? The plot thickens as divorce, malpractice, and real estate lawyers pursue the once-dedicated surgeon. After a homeless night with his new canine companion, a scheme develops in the backwoods of Tennessee and the cat-and mouse hunt begins &#8230; to payback the calculating woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*​
What happens to the iconic public figure, prominent attorney, or esteemed physician once his extra-marital affair is discovered? Life may get as ironic, tragic, and slapstick as Doctor Danny Tilson's. From the seriousness of the OR to the skullduggery taking place in the Tennessee woods, the antics roll with this rising neurosurgeon's downfall, his paramedic best friend, a salacious nurse, and a roguish retriever.

After the sudden, preventable death of his oldest daughter, Danny Tilson is vulnerable and shaken. It is then during the most astounding case of his neurosurgical career, delicately removing a brain cyst filled with parasites, that an alluring woman with a velvet voice begins her seduction. Not only does Doctor Danny put his home life in jeopardy for the love of this aqua-eyed nurse, but he risks his entire career and a treasured inheritance.

Can Danny's life get any worse after his mistress disappears, he inherits her left-behind dog, and his family heirloom turns up missing? The plot thickens as divorce, malpractice, and real estate lawyers pursue the once-dedicated surgeon. After a homeless night with his new canine companion, a scheme develops in the backwoods of Tennessee and the cat-and mouse hunt begins &#8230; to payback the calculating woman who left in a hurry.

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*​http://amzn.to/dwy9S1​A perfect 5 Stars for characters from Red Adept Reviews​
Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR​
A perfect 5 Stars for characters from Red Adept Reviews​
What happens to the iconic public figure, prominent attorney, or esteemed physician once his extra-marital affair is discovered?  Life may get as ironic, tragic, and slapstick as Doctor Danny Tilson's. From the seriousness of the OR to the skullduggery taking place in the Tennessee woods, the antics roll with this rising neurosurgeon's downfall, his paramedic best friend, a salacious nurse, and a roguish retriever.

After the sudden, preventable death of his oldest daughter, Danny Tilson is vulnerable and shaken. It is then during the most astounding case of his neurosurgical career, delicately removing a brain cyst filled with parasites, that an alluring woman with a velvet voice begins her seduction. Not only does Doctor Danny put his home life in jeopardy for the love of this aqua-eyed nurse, but he risks his entire career and a treasured inheritance.

Can Danny's life get any worse after his mistress disappears, he inherits her left-behind dog, and his family heirloom turns up missing? The plot thickens as divorce, malpractice, and real estate lawyers pursue the once-dedicated surgeon. After a homeless night with his new canine companion, a scheme develops in the backwoods of Tennessee and the cat-and mouse hunt begins &#8230; to payback the calculating woman who left in a hurry.

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1*


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was the reviewer at Red Adept Reviews, and I enjoyed the fascinating look inside a hospital OR, overlaid with a compelling and suspenseful storyline.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Jim, thanks for stopping by and thanks to Red Adept Reviews for all they do for Indie authors. Good luck with all your own endeavors.

Here's the link to the Red Adept Review for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR.*


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Doctor Barbara, here's the link to the Red Adept review:

http://redadeptreviews.com/operation-neurosurgeon-by-barbara-ebel/


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Jim!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this, but yay Romantic Suspense! Sounds like a good one, Doctor Barbara!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Maureen.  I hope you get to read and enjoy the antics in the TN woods. Doctor Danny gets what he deserves for falling for the woman with the aqua eyes and velvet voice!

Looks like you have many fine books yourself.  I bookmarked your website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Doctor Danny has a big problem. Find out who she is!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: _http://amzn.to/dwy9S1_


----------



## russianfiction (Feb 28, 2012)

There is nothing better then dogs and Romance!!!!! Great books!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!  

"Dakota" in the book is actually my dog Chester (the Chesapeake, who's the dog in the children's books I wrote).  Some of the hilarious scenes in Operation Neurosurgeon, such as Dakota running into a realtor's "open house," actually happened.  Another one is where Dakota runs into a neighbor's garage, up their staircase, and into their kitchen where a birthday celebration with cake was going on!  

I have three dogs and always write one into each of my novels.

Good luck with your novels, Russianfiction and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/pqBnUw

eBook: http://amzn.to/k4xol9


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/pqBnUw

eBook: http://amzn.to/k4xol9


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/pqBnUw

eBook: http://amzn.to/k4xol9


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*What befalls a rising neurosurgeon? Dr. Danny's OR nurse is not what she seems!*

Operation Neurosurgeon: _You never know ... who's in the OR_

Paperback: http://amzn.to/pqBnUw

eBook: http://amzn.to/k4xol9


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Doctor Danny has a big problem. Find out who she is!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/pqBnUw

eBook: http://amzn.to/k4xol9


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Enjoy the longer synopsis version of this fun romantic suspense by the physician-turned-writer.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*.

What happens to the iconic public figure, prominent attorney, or esteemed physician once his extra-marital affair is discovered? Life may get as ironic, tragic, and slapstick as Doctor Danny Tilson's. From the seriousness of the OR to the skullduggery taking place in the Tennessee woods, the antics roll with this rising neurosurgeon's downfall, his paramedic best friend, a salacious nurse, and a roguish retriever.

After the sudden, preventable death of his oldest daughter, Danny Tilson is vulnerable and shaken. It is then during the most astounding case of his neurosurgical career, delicately removing a brain cyst filled with parasites, that an alluring woman with a velvet voice begins her seduction. Not only does Doctor Danny put his home life in jeopardy for the love of this aqua-eyed nurse, but he risks his entire career and a treasured inheritance.

Can Danny's life get any worse after his mistress disappears, he inherits her left-behind dog, and his family heirloom turns up missing? The plot thickens as divorce, malpractice, and real estate lawyers pursue the once-dedicated surgeon. After a homeless night with his new canine companion, a scheme develops in the backwoods of Tennessee and the cat-and mouse hunt begins &#8230; to payback the calculating woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/pqBnUw

eBook: http://amzn.to/k4xol9


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

An Amazon customer review for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

The price of infidelity., April 20, 2012
By 
mountainmama "Shirley Hicks" (Charleston, West Virginia, USA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is from: Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR (Kindle Edition)
Danny has everything - the perfect life. He's smart, handsome, has the perfect career, perfect family, perfect home. Until tragedy strikes. As his perfect life begins to crumble he succumbs to the romantic overtures of one of his operating nurses. The complete and total destruction of his career and family soon follow. He finally realizes what he has lost, but is it too late to make amends?

Barbara Ebel has done a great job of creating a very engaging read with well-developed and believable characters. Her medical knowledge brings an authentic air to the settings, and adds to the medical dramas within the story. Witty and intelligent, this book puts a slightly different spin on infidelity, and features a loveable dog to boot! What more could you ask? Great job, Doctor!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Today's Indie Book of the Day!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
*
http://indiebookoftheday.com/operation-neurosurgeon-by-barbara-ebel-md/

An Amazon customer review:
The price of infidelity., April 20, 2012
By
mountainmama "Shirley Hicks" (Charleston, West Virginia, USA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is from: Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR (Kindle Edition)
Danny has everything - the perfect life. He's smart, handsome, has the perfect career, perfect family, perfect home. Until tragedy strikes. As his perfect life begins to crumble he succumbs to the romantic overtures of one of his operating nurses. The complete and total destruction of his career and family soon follow. He finally realizes what he has lost, but is it too late to make amends?

Barbara Ebel has done a great job of creating a very engaging read with well-developed and believable characters. Her medical knowledge brings an authentic air to the settings, and adds to the medical dramas within the story. Witty and intelligent, this book puts a slightly different spin on infidelity, and features a loveable dog to boot! What more could you ask? Great job, Doctor!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's the Indie Book of the Day review (verdict) from 6/26 for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* -

"Author Barbara Ebel creatively uses medical facts by deeply embedding them into the storyline and at the same time keeping the readers hooked. Operation Neurosurgeon stars a character whose single mistake can cost him a career but everything is not over yet, or is it? Barbara Ebel has managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive, till the very end. An enjoyable read & recommended for those who prefer detailed descriptions with logical plot progression."
- IBD Verdict
http://indiebookoftheday.com/operation-neurosurgeon-by-barbara-ebel-md/

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

A new Amazon customer review:

Operation Neurosurgeon - kindle version July 8, 2012
By Lalo
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

I sat up until 2 this morning to finish this book. It's a very good story. It rings so true. There is great sadness in the book, but also great hope. This could be a book about your next door neighbors, or a close friend. It's a great contemporary story.

Spoiler alert!

Cheating on one's spouse is not a new story, however, we see it happen, like many of us have seen it happen to others in real life. And we want to intervene, but as in real life, we cannot. We just have to watch it happen. I loved Sara. I really did.

I felt sorry for Danny. I truly had compassion for him. He certainly suffered after messing up.

Loved the paramedic. WOW!! The entire family was great. Very believable and very wonderful family who were dealing with joy, sadness, triumph and tribulation, just like we all do at one point or another in life.

The death of a child, every parent's worst nightmare, was dealt with very well.

The therapy dog was lagniappe (a little something extra). My sister has a therapy dog and does a lot of work with dog rescue. This book should encourage some folks to be kinder to animals and to each other. Lots of good stuff in this story.

Great read!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Today I'll plug in *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*'s book trailer. It's less than 1 1/2 minutes - Enjoy! 
Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"Best Selling Books for 2012 - Medical Mystery - per PR Buzz - Press Release Wire

Chicago, IL (PRBuzz) July 10, 2012 -- Best Selling Books' blog today announced its top ten list of medical mystery novels. The annual list derives its roster of bestsellers from a number of sources that include Amazon and Goodreads.com. Readers' ratings, reviews, and title sales data are used to formulate a blended score that creates each book's final rank."

After the first bestseller, *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* was listed as the top finalist.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's the Indie Book of the Day review (verdict) from 6/26 for 
*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*:

"Author Barbara Ebel creatively uses medical facts by deeply embedding them into the storyline and at the same time keeping the readers hooked. Operation Neurosurgeon stars a character whose single mistake can cost him a career but everything is not over yet, or is it? Barbara Ebel has managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive, till the very end. An enjoyable read & recommended for those who prefer detailed descriptions with logical plot progression."
- IBD Verdict
http://indiebookoftheday.com/operation-neurosurgeon-by-barbara-ebel-md/

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Enjoy the book trailer below -----


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Be sure and check out the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"Best Selling Books for 2012 - Medical Mystery - per PR Buzz - Press Release Wire

Chicago, IL (PRBuzz) July 10, 2012 -- Best Selling Books' blog today announced its top ten list of medical mystery novels. The annual list derives its roster of bestsellers from a number of sources that include Amazon and Goodreads.com. Readers' ratings, reviews, and title sales data are used to formulate a blended score that creates each book's final rank."

After the first bestseller, *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* was listed as the top finalist.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below...


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's the Indie Book of the Day review (verdict) from 6/26 for

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* -

"Author Barbara Ebel creatively uses medical facts by deeply embedding them into the storyline and at the same time keeping the readers hooked. Operation Neurosurgeon stars a character whose single mistake can cost him a career but everything is not over yet, or is it? Barbara Ebel has managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive, till the very end. An enjoyable read & recommended for those who prefer detailed descriptions with logical plot progression."
- IBD Verdict
http://indiebookoftheday.com/operation-neurosurgeon-by-barbara-ebel-md/

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below --


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Be sure and check out the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What befalls a rising neurosurgeon? Doctor Danny's O.R. nurse is not what she seems!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the O.R.*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Enjoy the book trailer below or drop by my website at http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Doctor Danny has a big problem. Find out who she is!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Enjoy the book trailer below and reviews here or on my website:

http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

From the medical fiction writer who sprinkles credible medicine into the background of her plots, but characters and story lines take center stage:

What befalls a rising neurosurgeon? Doctor Danny's OR nurse is not what she seems!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/pqBnUw

eBook: http://amzn.to/k4xol9

Check out this book's video on this page or stop by the author's website for Operation Neurosurgeon's awards.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR
*
Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot and was Indie Book of the Day on June 26th:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Be sure and check out the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR
*
Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot and was Indie Book of the Day on June 26th:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Be sure and check out the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What befalls a rising neurosurgeon? Doctor Danny's O.R. nurse is not what she seems!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR
*
Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below....


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR

This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot and was Indie Book of the Day on June 26th:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What befalls a rising neurosurgeon? Doctor Danny's O.R. nurse is not what she seems!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below or on my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Skullduggery abounds in the Tennessee woods when a neurosurgeon, his paramedic best friend, and a roguish retriever go in search of a nurse who left in a hurry!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below or on my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
*
This ~ 74,000 word romantic suspense was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 with Red Adept Reviews - a perfect 5 STARS for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for plot and was Indie Book of the Day on June 26th:

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Take a peek at the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Skullduggery abounds in the Tennessee woods when a neurosurgeon, his paramedic best friend, and a roguish retriever go in search of a nurse who left in a hurry!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below or on my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*~~~~~~~~~~
Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!
~~~~~~~~~~*

Skullduggery abounds in the Tennessee woods when a neurosurgeon, his paramedic best friend, and a roguish retriever go in search of a nurse who left in a hurry!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below or on my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy New Year! Load your Kindle with this 4 1/2 star romantic suspense .

~~~~~~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Take a peek at the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~
To all readers and other authors, all the best in 2013! Happy reading and writing.
~~~~~~~~~~

Skullduggery abounds in the Tennessee woods when a neurosurgeon, his paramedic best friend, and a roguish retriever go in search of a nurse who left in a hurry!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below or on my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy 2013! Load your Kindle with this 4 1/2 star romantic suspense with credible medicine in the background.

~~~~~~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Take a peek at the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*
4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Take a peek at the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*
4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

5 STARS for characters and overall 4 1/2 Stars from Red Adept Reviews; Indie Book of the Day 6/26/12. Check out the video on this page!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Skullduggery abounds in the Tennessee woods when a neurosurgeon, his paramedic best friend, and a roguish retriever go in search of a nurse who left in a hurry!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.

By popular demand, I am working on Operation Neurosurgeon's sequel. What fun! 
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below or on my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Skullduggery abounds in the Tennessee woods when a neurosurgeon, his paramedic best friend, and a roguish retriever go in search of a nurse who left in a hurry!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.

By popular demand, I am working on Operation Neurosurgeon's sequel. What fun! 
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Check out the book video below or on my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

A salacious nurse disappears in a hurry leaving an esteemed neurosurgeon with....what?

A roguish retriever & more trouble than brain surgery!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR
*
4 ½ stars from Red Adept Reviews and Indie Book of the Day June 26, 2012.

And....a sequel's in the making for Operation Neurosurgeon. 
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

Can Doctor Danny's life get any worse after his mistress disappears, he inherits her left-behind dog, and his family heirloom turns up missing? The plot thickens as divorce, malpractice, and real estate lawyers pursue the once-dedicated surgeon.

After a homeless night with his new canine companion, a scheme develops in the backwoods of Tennessee and the cat-and mouse hunt begins ... to payback the woman who left in a hurry!
~~~~~~~~~~ 

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Book video is below and a sequel is a work in progress!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*
4 ½ stars overall, 5 perfect stars for characters from Red Adept Reviews & Indie Book of the Day June 26th.

Can Doctor Danny's life get any worse after his mistress disappears, he inherits her left-behind dog, and his family heirloom turns up missing? The plot thickens as divorce, malpractice, and real estate lawyers pursue the once-dedicated surgeon. After a homeless night with his new canine companion, a scheme develops in the backwoods of Tennessee and the cat-and mouse hunt begins ... to payback the woman who left in a hurry!
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Book video is below and a sequel to Operation Neurosurgeon is a work in progress!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~
Enjoy the excerpt from *Operation Neurosurgeon:*

"That crazy bitch. She nailed me."
Danny listened to a patient on an ER stretcher, intrigued by two inches of nail jutting out of the man's head. Maybe a five-inch nail including the part imbedded in his brain. The hem of the man's blue jeans were caked with mud and his olive Henley shirt had missing buttons. He wore a two-day five o'clock shadow and his offensive odor masked background smells of open wounds and vomiting.
"What did you do to her?" Danny asked, urging him to talk. Danny wanted to assess the man's reasoning and appropriateness, look for mental deficits due to his injury. On second, thought, however, Danny figured his baseline might be someone else's deficit.
"Are you stupider than my wife?" the man asked, wiggling his body all over the sheet. "What the f... difference does that make?"
"Whether or not you walk around the rest of your life as a coat rack depends on me. Maybe you'll talk to me nicely."
The man's eyes opened wider and he grinned in disgust.
"You need to tell me what happened and if you passed out," Danny said, putting on gloves to examine the injured man's scalp.
"I was drinkin last night. But I fished yesterday. Drinkin then, too. All I knows is she was mad when I got home. I must'ta passed out in the garage, where I got a little workbench and tools there. I dunno."
"So you were in a drunken stupor before you got nailed in the head?"
"Yeah. I reckon."
~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Book video is below and a sequel is a work in progress!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

A sequel to Operation Neurosurgeon is in the works!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

What befalls a rising neurosurgeon? Doctor Danny's O.R. nurse is not what she seems!

Check out the video on this page. A sequel to this 2012 best-selling medical mystery is a work in progress.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

A neurosurgeon's life makes a sharp turn after his O.R. nurse mysteriously disappears.

This romantic suspense, with a sequel in the making, received a perfect 5 stars for characters from Red Adept Reviews.
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: 
You never know&#8230;who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url]

4 1/2 Stars overall from Red Adept Reviews and former Indie Book of the Day.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*****

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**************

"Author Barbara Ebel creatively uses medical facts by deeply embedding them into the storyline and at the same time keeping the readers hooked. Operation Neurosurgeon stars a character whose single mistake can cost him a career but everything is not over yet, or is it? Barbara Ebel has managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive, till the very end. An enjoyable read & recommended for those who prefer detailed descriptions with logical plot progression."

- IBD Verdict (Indie Book of the Day)
**********

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
*
Check out the video on this page and the sequel to the book is forthcoming!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page and the sequel to the book is forthcoming!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page and a sequel is in the works!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~
Enjoy the excerpt from *Operation Neurosurgeon*:

"That crazy bitch. She nailed me."
Danny listened to a patient on an ER stretcher, intrigued by two inches of nail jutting out of the man's head. Maybe a five-inch nail including the part imbedded in his brain. The hem of the man's blue jeans were caked with mud and his olive Henley shirt had missing buttons. He wore a two-day five o'clock shadow and his offensive odor masked background smells of open wounds and vomiting.
"What did you do to her?" Danny asked, urging him to talk. Danny wanted to assess the man's reasoning and appropriateness, look for mental deficits due to his injury. On second, thought, however, Danny figured his baseline might be someone else's deficit.
"Are you stupider than my wife?" the man asked, wiggling his body all over the sheet. "What the f... difference does that make?"
"Whether or not you walk around the rest of your life as a coat rack depends on me. Maybe you'll talk to me nicely."
The man's eyes opened wider and he grinned in disgust.
"You need to tell me what happened and if you passed out," Danny said, putting on gloves to examine the injured man's scalp.
"I was drinkin last night. But I fished yesterday. Drinkin then, too. All I knows is she was mad when I got home. I must'ta passed out in the garage, where I got a little workbench and tools there. I dunno."
"So you were in a drunken stupor before you got nailed in the head?"
"Yeah. I reckon."
~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Book video is below and a sequel is a work in progress!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**************

"Author Barbara Ebel creatively uses medical facts by deeply embedding them into the storyline and at the same time keeping the readers hooked. Operation Neurosurgeon stars a character whose single mistake can cost him a career but everything is not over yet, or is it? Barbara Ebel has managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive, till the very end. An enjoyable read & recommended for those who prefer detailed descriptions with logical plot progression."

- IBD Verdict (Indie Book of the Day)
**********
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page and the sequel to the book is forthcoming!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page and a sequel is in the works!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

This book received a perfect 5 Stars from Red Adept Reviews. Check out the video on this page. The sequel to this book with all the same great characters is in the editing phase. However, both books can stand alone. The second one is a strong medical thriller!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Review for *Operation Neurosurgeon* on IABookReviews.com

Operation Neurosurgeon brings you through the rise and fall of the main character, Danny Tilson, as he struggles with Love, Loss, and Lust. First and foremost, this book brought me to tears at points. I felt so connected to the characters that once something happened, I could feel the anxiety as well. Secondly, the characters were so real. *mini spoiler* You watch Danny's family grow from births to deaths and you feel connected to everyone. I'm usually not a romantic reader, but this book was mixed so well with the medical information and accuracy that it distracted me from the book being overly romantic. Very well done, and I would recommend this for anyone that likes General fiction, Medical fiction, and Romance fiction.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page and a sequel is in the works!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Review for *Operation Neurosurgeon* on IABookReviews.com

Operation Neurosurgeon brings you through the rise and fall of the main character, Danny Tilson, as he struggles with Love, Loss, and Lust. First and foremost, this book brought me to tears at points. I felt so connected to the characters that once something happened, I could feel the anxiety as well. Secondly, the characters were so real. *mini spoiler* You watch Danny's family grow from births to deaths and you feel connected to everyone. I'm usually not a romantic reader, but this book was mixed so well with the medical information and accuracy that it distracted me from the book being overly romantic. Very well done, and I would recommend this for anyone that likes General fiction, Medical fiction, and Romance fiction.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

A sequel is in the making, although both books will stand alone. For an update visit the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page. The 5 Star characters in Operation Neurosurgeon will continue
in the book's sequel which is in the editing phase. Stay tuned!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR*
4 ½ stars overall, 5 perfect stars for characters from Red Adept Reviews & Indie Book of the Day June 26th.

Can Doctor Danny's life get any worse after his mistress disappears, he inherits her left-behind dog, and his family heirloom turns up missing? The plot thickens as divorce, malpractice, and real estate lawyers pursue the once-dedicated surgeon. After a homeless night with his new canine companion, a scheme develops in the backwoods of Tennessee and the cat-and mouse hunt begins ... to payback the woman who left in a hurry!
~~~~~~~~~~

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Book video is below and a sequel to Operation Neurosurgeon is a work in progress!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page. The 5 Star characters in Operation Neurosurgeon will continue
in the book's sequel which is in the editing phase. Stay tuned!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Review* for *Operation Neurosurgeon* on IABookReviews.com

Operation Neurosurgeon brings you through the rise and fall of the main character, Danny Tilson, as he struggles with Love, Loss, and Lust. First and foremost, this book brought me to tears at points. I felt so connected to the characters that once something happened, I could feel the anxiety as well. Secondly, the characters were so real. *mini spoiler* You watch Danny's family grow from births to deaths and you feel connected to everyone. I'm usually not a romantic reader, but this book was mixed so well with the medical information and accuracy that it distracted me from the book being overly romantic. Very well done, and I would recommend this for anyone that likes General fiction, Medical fiction, and Romance fiction.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

A sequel is in the making, although both books will stand alone. For an update visit the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page. The 5 Star characters in Operation Neurosurgeon will continue
in the book's sequel which is in the editing phase. Stay tuned!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! The sequel to this book is in the final editing phase.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page. The 5 Star characters in Operation Neurosurgeon will continue
in the book's sequel which is in the editing phase. Stay tuned!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! The sequel to this book, another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel, is forthcoming.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page. The 5 Star characters in Operation Neurosurgeon will continue
in the book's sequel which is in the proof phase. Stay tuned for another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

********
*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

The 5 Star characters in Operation Neurosurgeon will continue
in the book's sequel which is in the review phase. Stay tuned for another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! The sequel to this book, another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel, will be published in March.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page. The 5 Star characters in Operation Neurosurgeon will continue
in the book's sequel which is in the review stage and will be published in March. Stay tuned for another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Review for *Operation Neurosurgeon* on IABookReviews.com

Operation Neurosurgeon brings you through the rise and fall of the main character, Danny Tilson, as he struggles with Love, Loss, and Lust. First and foremost, this book brought me to tears at points. I felt so connected to the characters that once something happened, I could feel the anxiety as well. Secondly, the characters were so real. *mini spoiler* You watch Danny's family grow from births to deaths and you feel connected to everyone. I'm usually not a romantic reader, but this book was mixed so well with the medical information and accuracy that it distracted me from the book being overly romantic. Very well done, and I would recommend this for anyone that likes General fiction, Medical fiction, and Romance fiction.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

The sequel to this book is out for reviews and should be published in mid-March. Both books can stand alone as well. For an update visit the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page. The 5 Star characters in Operation Neurosurgeon will continue
in the book's sequel which is in the review stage and will be published in March. Stay tuned for another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! The sequel to this book, another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel, will be published in March.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Review for *Operation Neurosurgeon* on IABookReviews.com

Operation Neurosurgeon brings you through the rise and fall of the main character, Danny Tilson, as he struggles with Love, Loss, and Lust. First and foremost, this book brought me to tears at points. I felt so connected to the characters that once something happened, I could feel the anxiety as well. Secondly, the characters were so real. *mini spoiler* You watch Danny's family grow from births to deaths and you feel connected to everyone. I'm usually not a romantic reader, but this book was mixed so well with the medical information and accuracy that it distracted me from the book being overly romantic. Very well done, and I would recommend this for anyone that likes General fiction, Medical fiction, and Romance fiction.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the O.R.*

The sequel to this book is out for reviews and should be published in mid-March. Both books can stand alone as well. For an update visit the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Review for Operation Neurosurgeon on IABookReviews.com

Operation Neurosurgeon brings you through the rise and fall of the main character, Danny Tilson, as he struggles with Love, Loss, and Lust. First and foremost, this book brought me to tears at points. I felt so connected to the characters that once something happened, I could feel the anxiety as well. Secondly, the characters were so real. *mini spoiler* You watch Danny's family grow from births to deaths and you feel connected to everyone. I'm usually not a romantic reader, but this book was mixed so well with the medical information and accuracy that it distracted me from the book being overly romantic. Very well done, and I would recommend this for anyone that likes General fiction, Medical fiction, and Romance fiction.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the O.R*.

The sequel to this book is out for reviews and should be published in mid-March. Both books can stand alone as well. For an update, visit the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Review for Operation Neurosurgeon on IABookReviews.com*

Operation Neurosurgeon brings you through the rise and fall of the main character, Danny Tilson, as he struggles with Love, Loss, and Lust. First and foremost, this book brought me to tears at points. I felt so connected to the characters that once something happened, I could feel the anxiety as well. Secondly, the characters were so real. *mini spoiler* You watch Danny's family grow from births to deaths and you feel connected to everyone. I'm usually not a romantic reader, but this book was mixed so well with the medical information and accuracy that it distracted me from the book being overly romantic. Very well done, and I would recommend this for anyone that likes General fiction, Medical fiction, and Romance fiction.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the O.R.*

The sequel to this book will be out in mid-March, but both can stand alonel. For an update visit the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can�t fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny�s life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny�s situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! And, the big news is that another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel was published this week (Silent Fear), continuing with these 5-Star characters.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! And, the big news is that another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel was published this week (Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery), continuing with these 5-Star characters.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR
A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! And, the big news is that another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel was published this month (*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*), continuing with these 5-Star characters.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Here's a mounting suspense book for the weekend and here are it's Amazon stats from yesterday:

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6,663 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#19 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Medical

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! And, the big news is that another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel was published last month (*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*), continuing with these 5-Star characters and with even more stellar sales rankings!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*******

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR! (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)*

*IABookReviews.com* gave this a 8.0/10.0!
By Brandon "Indie Author Book Reviews" (Indiana) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Operation Neurosurgeon (The Dr. Danny Tilson Series) (Volume 1) (Paperback)
Dr. Danny Tilson has everything going for him. A beautiful wife, 3 loving children, a father who you see has his ups and downs in health, and a Class A best friend. But when Dr. Tilson falls in love with a scrub nurse, his life begins turning inside out. Love, Loss and Lust is found throughout the book along with medical details that chill you to the bone.

Will Dr. Tilson be able to hold himself back from new scrub nurse to his family or will the events in the book make him lose everything to be with a woman he barely knows?

Rating: 8.0/10.0
Review: Operation Neurosurgeon brings you through the rise and fall of the main character, Danny Tilson, as he struggles with Love, Loss, and Lust. First and foremost, this book brought me to tears at points. I felt so connected to the characters that once something happened, I could feel the anxiety as well. Secondly, the characters were so real. *mini spoiler* You watch Danny's family grow from births to deaths and you feel connected to every one. I'm usually not a romantic reader, but this book was mixed so well with the medical information and accuracy that it distracted me from the book being overly romantic. Very well done, and I would recommend this for anyone that likes General fiction, Medical fiction, and Romance fiction.

Operation Neurosurgeon is a bestseller in suspense & medical!
This book is the first Dr. Danny Tilson Novel. The second one is *Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*...although both books can stand alone.
Silent Fear is #6 in the bestseller paid lists for mystery/thrillers/suspense/medical

*Operation Neurosurgeon:*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Here's a mounting suspense book for Easter weekend!

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Check out the video on this page! And, the big news is that another Dr. Danny Tilson Novel was published last month (Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery), continuing with these 5-Star characters and with even more stellar sales rankings!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page! The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel was published last month (*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*), continuing with these 5-Star characters. Both books can stand alone and are in the top 1% paid sales ranking on Amazon.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson is about to perform the most astounding case of his entire medical career. With utmost concentration, he must remove a cyst and prevent the spillage of thousands of parasitic particles into the patient's brain.

As silence envelopes the operating room, it is shattered by an alluring woman with a velvet voice and aqua eyes. Danny's life will never be the same.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Check out the video on this page! The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel was published last month (Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery), continuing with these 5-Star characters. Both books can stand alone and are in the top 1% paid sales ranking on Amazon.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*
Genre: medical suspense/romantic suspense

6/26/12 *Indie Book of the Day* http://indiebookoftheday.com
"Author Barbara Ebel creatively uses medical facts by deeply embedding them into the storyline and at the same time keeping the readers hooked. Operation Neurosurgeon stars a character whose single mistake can cost him a career but everything is not over yet, or is it? Barbara Ebel has managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive, till the very end. An enjoyable read & recommended for those who prefer detailed descriptions with logical plot progression."
- IBD Verdict
*****

This is the first book in the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. The second book was published in March: *Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*. Both books can stand alone.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Great suspense read for the holiday weekend!
Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels:

*Operation Neurosurgeon*: _You never know...who's in the OR_

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is *Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*Operation Neurosurgeon*
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #20,281 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

Looking for a medical suspense series? Here's the first book in the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels.

6/26/12 Indie Book of the Day http://indiebookoftheday.com
"Author Barbara Ebel creatively uses medical facts by deeply embedding them into the storyline and at the same time keeping the readers hooked. Operation Neurosurgeon stars a character whose single mistake can cost him a career but everything is not over yet, or is it? Barbara Ebel has managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive, till the very end. An enjoyable read & recommended for those who prefer detailed descriptions with logical plot progression."
- IBD Verdict
*****

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Genre: medical suspense/suspense/romantic suspense
Top 1% Bestseller of all Amazon Kindle books

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is *Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Genre: medical suspense/suspense/romantic suspense
Top 1% Bestseller of all Amazon Kindle books and in the top 100 bestsellers for it's category genres.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

"Ebel managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive till the very end." INDIE BOOK OFTHE DAY - *OPERATION NEUROSURGEON *

*OPERATION NEUROSURGEON* Top 100 in Kindle Store for > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Medical

*OPERATION NEUROSURGEON* "..an especially riveting read from the first page to the last." Midwest Book Review

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

The first of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels ..... Dr. Danny's OR nurse is not what she seems!

"Ebel managed to keep the suspense & mystery alive till the very end." INDIE BOOK OFTHE DAY - *OPERATION NEUROSURGEON*
*
OPERATION NEUROSURGEON* is in the top 100 ebooks in the Kindle Store for > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Medical
It's also in the top 1% bestsellers of all books in the Kindle Store. 
*
OPERATION NEUROSURGEON * "..an especially riveting read from the first page to the last." Midwest Book Review

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Genre: medical suspense/suspense/romantic suspense
Top 1% Bestseller of all Amazon Kindle books and in the top 100 bestsellers for it's category genres.
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is *Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*Happy Sunday everyone!*

Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Genre: medical suspense/suspense/romantic suspense
Top 1% Bestseller of all Amazon Kindle books and in the top 100 bestsellers for it's category genres.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
*OPERATION NEUROSURGEON*
Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Genre: medical suspense/suspense/romantic suspense
In the top 1% selling ebooks on Amazon.

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Do you like medical suspense? OPERATION NEUROSUGEON ranks in the top 1% bestselling ebooks on Amazon:
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*************

Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Genre: medical suspense/suspense/romantic suspense
In Top 1% of all Amazon bestselling Kindle books
*
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is *Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/1fYfPh7


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*First Book in a Medical Suspense Series you'll love!*

*OPERATION NEUROSURGEON*

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery, also in the top 1% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone).

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/1fYfPh7


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*************

Great suspense book for Christmas!

Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Genre: medical suspense/suspense/romantic suspense
In Top 1-4% of all Amazon bestselling Kindle books

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is *Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery*, also in the top 1-4% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone). Book Three will be published in 2015.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/1fYfPh7


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Like Medical Suspense? Here you go...for your new or old Kindle!

Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Genre: medical suspense/suspense/romantic suspense
In Top 1-4% of all Amazon bestselling Kindle books

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery, also in the top 1-4% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone). Book Three will be published in early 2015.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/1fYfPh7


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

1st book in a MEDICAL SUSPENSE series you'll love! A seductress RN and a neurosurgeon.... let the antics begin&#8230;

The series, the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels, stay in the top 1-4% of all Amazon bestselling Kindle books and book 3, just released is #7 in hot new releases - medical thrillers.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/1fYfPh7


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Like Medical Suspense and thrillers? Here you go!

Operation Neurosurgeon is Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Book Two is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery
Book Three is Collateral Circulation: a Medical Mystery
Although a series, each book of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels can stand alone.
In Top 1-4% of all Amazon bestselling Kindle books

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

The second Dr. Danny Tilson Novel is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery, also in the top 1-4% bestselling books in the Kindle Store.
(Both books can stand alone). Book Three will be published in early 2015.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/1fYfPh7

​


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Like to read Medical Suspense? Here you go!

*Operation Neurosurgeon* is Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Book Two is *Silent Fear: a Medical Myster*y
Book Three is *Collateral Circulation: a Medical Mystery*
Although a series, each book of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels can stand alone.
In Top 1-4% of all Amazon bestselling Kindle books; book trailer is down below on this page.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/1fYfPh7


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Like Medical Suspense?

*Operation Neurosurgeon* is Book One of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels
Book Two is Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery
Book Three is Collateral Circulation: a Medical Mystery
Although a series, each book of the Dr. Danny Tilson Novels can stand alone.
In Top 1-4% of all Amazon bestselling Kindle books; book trailer is down below on this page.

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR[/b]

Who says a rising neurosurgeon can't fall from his pinnacle? From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny's life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice.

Can Danny's situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

eBook: http://amzn.to/1fYfPh7

​*


----------

